# Audi A3 body kit installed! *pics and a question*



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just got the car back from the body shop, had the Audi body kit put on. I love the looks of it, really sets the car apart. 

The only thing I'm not nuts about is the tailpipes and the the rear diffuser offset. Is there a set of exhaust tips that I could get that mate better with the diffuser?


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

What happened to your fog lights?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1104 

Get these before you melt. 

Looks good. Hope to have my kit painted and installed soon. Did you put the black sticker on the rear valence? Cant tell with the gray.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

What did it cost for paint? 
and installation?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

where ur fogs?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

The kit looks good. 

I just had mine put on as well and ran into the same situation with the exhaust. If you have the factory chrome pipes then they should only be spot welded in two places. A muffler shop can easily zip off the weld and reattach. Couple shops around me quoted $100. 

So both options cost about $100. Get a shop to weld it on, or buy the new tips which use pressure screws to hold it in place.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Thats a unique looking sunroof you got there! Was this a factory option? I always thought the opensky was the only sunroof option on the A3...


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> What did it cost for paint?
> and installation?


 800 for paint install.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

saulz said:


> Thats a unique looking sunroof you got there! Was this a factory option? I always thought the opensky was the only sunroof option on the A3...


 Its a Webasto Hollindia series sunroof. Pretty ballsy, but its not factory. I'd had a local company install that about a month ago. So far, no leaks, rattles, hums... I started a thread on here with some more detailed pics and info.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

BrandonF said:


> What happened to your fog lights?


 I left them at your mom's house:laugh:, seriously though, its the base model car and never came with them. so ive got a long way to go before it looks better, next step is going to have to be coilovers, swaybars, wheels... I want fogs, but doing the math, I'm looking at close to 500 bucks. for that money, i'd rather have LED rears. Fogs are on the list, just not as high. Hell, that's half a leather interior! Mine is cloth, and I wish I had the leather. 

Unless you've got a smoking deal on a fog setup??


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

You have a base car and spent money on a body kit and an aftermarket sunroof??


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

tony a3 said:


> 800 for paint install.


 800 for just the lip kit?


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

eeesh, I wouldn't be going for any 3rd party sunroof stuff.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

JOSER2K said:


> 800 for just the lip kit?


 800 for everything would be pretty good. front lip, side skirts, spoiler, rear valence.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

get APR Stage 1 in a flash !!! 

drop it some...then you'll be one happy camper!!!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

tony a3 said:


> Hell, that's half a leather interior! Mine is cloth, and I wish I had the leather.


 Ask TP for special leather price.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

JOSER2K said:


> 800 for just the lip kit?


 8 for the whole thing... yea, 8 for just the lip would be asinine!


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gbeav said:


> eeesh, I wouldn't be going for any 3rd party sunroof stuff.


 Technically its not really third party, Webasto has had a partnership with several car companies manufacturing sunroofs from the early beetle (ragtop or california top) was all Webasto, and the BMW 318ti california, with the same concept roof, and of course the early MB 300s. Its not like the old pop tops you'd buy from Rusty Jones back in the 80's.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Check out car-parts.com search engine- you can pick up a leather interior at a junk yard and install yourself.


----------



## yoichi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

I had my kit painted for about $600 in the spring and I installed it myself.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

yoichi4 said:


> I had my kit painted for about $600 in the spring and I installed it myself.


 Cool, any pics?? Color? What did do with the rear diffuser?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

tony a3 said:


> Cool, any pics?? Color? What did do with the rear diffuser?


 Get the Audi exhaust tips- simple to install, extend as you wish for your viewing pleasure. Looks great on the Votex rear.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Took a couple pics of my exhaust. I just had the factory tips extended out by an exhaust shop as I mentioned above.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Took a couple pics of my exhaust. I just had the factory tips extended out by an exhaust shop as I mentioned above.


 that looks great! and I love how the grey insert offsets the silver. I'm going to jump all over those exhaust tips.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

looks nice. i think im going to do suspension and wheels before body kit. i really like this kit though


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

please change the way how u wash ur car please....


----------



## yoichi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope these photos work. I also recently put on a blacked out FK grill and bought s-line wheels for super cheap and painted them black. 



tony a3 said:


> Cool, any pics?? Color? What did do with the rear diffuser?


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

yoichi4 said:


> I hope these photos work. I also recently put on a blacked out FK grill and bought s-line wheels for super cheap and painted them black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gsm10 (Oct 16, 2011)

Can you post a full picture of the back end of your A3?


----------



## soup (May 31, 2006)

HonDee-A3 said:


> please change the way how u wash ur car please....


what makes you say that? is he supposed to go wash in the direction of airflow?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

soup said:


> what makes you say that? is he supposed to go wash in the direction of airflow?


Serious swirl marks in those direct sunlight photos. They are always exaggerated on black cars too. Hand wash using two buckets, one for soap, one for rinse. Rinse off as much loose dirt as possible prior to touching the car with a wash mitt. And yes, moving in "front to back" motions instead of circular motions can make any incidental micro-scratches less noticeable :thumbup:


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

mattA3 said:


> http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1104
> 
> Get these before you melt.
> 
> Looks good. Hope to have my kit painted and installed soon. Did you put the black sticker on the rear valence? Cant tell with the gray.


My Lava Grey, you couldn't even see the sticker. I want to do something in that inset. Been thinking about going a lighter gray than the lava. Or maybe putting a mesh overlay? Anybody done anything like this?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

dreaminga3 said:


> My Lava Grey, you couldn't even see the sticker. I want to do something in that inset. Been thinking about going a lighter gray than the lava. Or maybe putting a mesh overlay? Anybody done anything like this?


Try vinyl wrap. Maybe silver or graphite carbon. http://www.metrorestyling.com/3M-DI...l-s/4083.htm?gclid=COWQntCj8qsCFQsr7AodbHpa1Q
Post pics if you do.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

mattA3 said:


> Try vinyl wrap. Maybe silver or graphite carbon. http://www.metrorestyling.com/3M-DI...l-s/4083.htm?gclid=COWQntCj8qsCFQsr7AodbHpa1Q
> Post pics if you do.


Nice! Lots of options, and pretty cheap since I don't need much at all. Might even buy two or three different kinds just to save time. Thanks!


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Serious swirl marks in those direct sunlight photos. They are always exaggerated on black cars too. Hand wash using two buckets, one for soap, one for rinse. Rinse off as much loose dirt as possible prior to touching the car with a wash mitt. And yes, moving in "front to back" motions instead of circular motions can make any incidental micro-scratches less noticeable :thumbup:


Yea, I suck at washing cars. It looks better at dusk!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

That blacked out FK-grille looks really good.


----------

